# BMW Misses Ward's 10 Best Interiors, Again.



## rmjames007 (Jun 21, 2012)

Is there anything on why those on the list made it? what were the things that stood out?


----------



## hotrod2448 (Jun 2, 2007)

I too would love to know the criteria for this list. If it is truly devoid of segmentation I call BS. You mean to tell me someone honestly judged the interior of a Kia Soul or 200C to be better overall than Lexus, Bentley, Aston, Jag or Audi who didn't make the list either? No way, there has to be some criteria to give these more affordable cars a fighting chance.


----------



## Hound Passer (Feb 2, 2007)

I'm not a huge fan of the F3x interior pictured - the LCD screen looks even less integrated than that claimed by E9x detractors.

BUT

for anyone to suggest the 200C interior is more refined looking than any found in BMW is absurd unless the criterion for a great interior is lots of pointless buttons, switches, knobs, and lights, accompanied by copious amounts of faux chrome.

Personally I think the 6 series interior, esp. w/ extended leather is among the best interiors of any mass produced car.

Also - Rolls IS on the list. Doesn't BMW still own Rolls?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

From the Wards Auto site:

'Eight WardsAuto editors spent two months evaluating 41 vehicles during their routine commutes in and around metro Detroit and submitted score sheets ranking the entries on features such as ergonomics, driver information, fit-and-finish, materials, value, safety, comfort and design harmony.'

Here is also a link to their original article on the 10 best.


----------



## rmjames007 (Jun 21, 2012)

Yeah. I have driven. 200 and the car sucks let alone the interior. A dodge dart would be better

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## rajens00 (Apr 22, 2009)

While many auto makers are moving towards more soft point and less cheap hard plastic interiors, regrettably the 2 / 3 / 4 Series have been doing the opposite.


----------



## mrjoed2 (Apr 6, 2012)

I am with Hound. I recently bought a 650i coupe sport edition with the extended leather interior. It has to be the nicest interior I have seen this side of a Aston Martin. I put no credence in this absurd list with junk like Chrysler & Kia


----------



## john Dew (Jan 27, 2012)

A list with a Rolls and a Chrysler is a retarded list of Ward- F*** Ward's Auto-


----------



## drstein (Jul 23, 2013)

Fit, Finish & Materials, .....Kia ??? Chrysler ??? And Comfort.....to think I marvel at my 20 way adjustable seat. The money I could have saved had I waited for the 2015 Chrysler 200..........


----------



## Kaxon (Sep 12, 2013)

I can't speak for the higher end BMWs, but I was not impressed with the materials quality in my 435i. It was a weird combination of nice leather, gorgeous wood trim, and cheap plastic crap. The cheap look and feel of the dashboard drove me nuts.


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

Hound Passer said:


> ....
> 
> for anyone to suggest the 200C interior is more refined looking than any found in BMW is absurd unless the criterion for a great interior is lots of pointless buttons, switches, knobs, and lights, accompanied by copious amounts of faux chrome.
> 
> Personally I think the 6 series interior, esp. w/ extended leather is among the best interiors of any mass produced car.


Agreed on both points.

I didn't really look at the list, because I don't care whether BMW makes it. BMW makes Teutonic, businesslike interiors. They always have. They fail to turn on lots of people.

The fact that the Chrysler 200 appears on that list really torpedos any relevance it might have had.

For all these F3x detractors - I've owned two E46s and and E90 and due to all these complaints leveled at the F3x I have spent a notable amount of time looking at it with an eye to make an informed comparison. The F3x design and materials are not one iota worse than either the E46 or the E9x and they are substantially better than the vast majority of the average everyday car on the market; just as Audi and Merc are.


----------

